# 2017 maple syrup available.



## michiganfarmer

Gallons are $45, Half gallons $25, Quarts are $15, Pints are $9. 
One whole gallon, or 2 halves, or 3 quarts, or 5 pints will fit in a post office flat rate box that costs $14 to ship. I have a box that will hold 4 whole gallons and costs about $42 to ship with UPS.

You can paypal me at [email protected] or you can write a check to me: Max Lown, and mail it to my sharpening shop: Professional tool, 1220 woodmere ave, suite B, traverse city, MI 49686

You can also call me at Pro tool 7am-5pm, mon- fri, eastern time. 231-941-8003. I will take a credit card over the phone.


----------



## Cabin Fever

Without a doubt, MichiganFarmer produces the very BEST quality maple syrup in the world. His maple syrup gets a five-star rating from me and my wife, Wind In Her Hair. Heck, we've driven all the way from Minnesota to Michigan just to get his maple syrup.


----------



## Chris

I just ordered 2 pints of syrup, honey and jam! So excited.


----------



## michiganfarmer

Chris said:


> I just ordered 2 pints of syrup, honey and jam! So excited.


it is boxed, and sitting on the mail box waiting to be picked up. Thank you very much


----------



## michiganfarmer

thank you cabin fever


----------



## Jade1096

michiganfarmer said:


> Gallons are $45, Half gallons $25, Quarts are $15, Pints are $9.
> One whole gallon, or 2 halves, or 3 quarts, or 5 pints will fit in a post office flat rate box that costs $14 to ship. I have a box that will hold 4 whole gallons and costs about $42 to ship with UPS.
> 
> You can paypal me at [email protected] or you can write a check to me: Max Lown, and mail it to my sharpening shop: Professional tool, 1220 woodmere ave, suite B, traverse city, MI 49686
> 
> You can also call me at Pro tool 7am-5pm, mon- fri, eastern time. 231-941-8003. I will take a credit card over the phone.


Just send you money via paypal for a gallon.
Thanks.


----------



## Chris

I got my package yesterday...it's quite delightful! Can't wait to try the honey and jam.


----------



## michiganfarmer

Jade1096 said:


> Just send you money via paypal for a gallon.
> Thanks.


I appreciate it. I recieved the money. I ship syrup from my sharpening shop during the week. I didnt see the notification untill friday evening. I will ship it Mon morning


----------



## goatsareus

This seems to be the only time I check in to HT!

One gallon please. Could you ship that in 2 half gallons? I see my check last year was written for $60. Is that still current, for zip 87571?


----------



## Macybaby

funds sent via paypal for 1 gallon

C Dale


----------



## michiganfarmer

goatsareus said:


> This seems to be the only time I check in to HT!
> 
> One gallon please. Could you ship that in 2 half gallons? I see my check last year was written for $60. Is that still current, for zip 87571?


Yes that is good


----------



## michiganfarmer

Macybaby said:


> funds sent via paypal for 1 gallon
> 
> C Dale


GOt it. Thank you C


----------



## goatsareus

michiganfarmer said:


> Yes that is good


Thanks. The check will go out in todays mail.


----------



## Macybaby

Got mine this week - yea!


----------



## goatsareus

I received the syrup yesterday....Thank You!!


----------



## Jade1096

Do you still have plenty left? I'm thinking about getting another gallon next Thursday. This is great quality stuff.


----------



## michiganfarmer

Jade1096 said:


> Do you still have plenty left? I'm thinking about getting another gallon next Thursday. This is great quality stuff.


I do. I made almost 300 gallons this spring


----------



## SpaceCadet12364

Max, I sadly realized we were out a while back, been waiting for you to post. I will paypal you the $$. Thank you! Its awesome syrup! 

2 half gallons, and 5 pints.


----------



## michiganfarmer

SpaceCadet12364 said:


> Max, I sadly realized we were out a while back, been waiting for you to post. I will paypal you the $$. Thank you! Its awesome syrup!
> 
> 2 half gallons, and 5 pints.


I got it. its boxed up and will go out in the mail today. THank you


----------



## SpaceCadet12364

Got 'em today! Thank you thank you thank you!!!


----------



## goatsareus

I'm going to need another gallon. A check will go out in today's mail. 2 half gallons again, please


----------



## michiganfarmer

goatsareus said:


> I'm going to need another gallon. A check will go out in today's mail. 2 half gallons again, please


will do


----------



## goatsareus

michiganfarmer said:


> will do


Got it, thank you!


----------



## michiganfarmer

goatsareus said:


> Got it, thank you!


Thank YOU


----------



## cjean

Max, do you still have syrup for sale? I see your website is down, and the email doesn't seem to go through...


----------



## michiganfarmer

cjean said:


> Max, do you still have syrup for sale? I see your website is down, and the email doesn't seem to go through...


I do. I missed the website hosting renewal payment. I just paid it this morning. Ive never had this happen before so IDK how long before the site is back up. You can call my sharpening shop to order syrup. I will take a credit card over the phone if you like, or we can arrange whatever payment you like. Professional tool, 231-941-8003


----------



## goatsareus

Could you mail me two more half gallon containers of maple syrup? I'll PM you my address and will put a check in the email after I hear from you.


----------



## michiganfarmer

certainly


----------



## goatsareus

michiganfarmer said:


> certainly


If I could figure out how to PM you, I would. Do you still have my Taos, New Mexico address?


----------



## michiganfarmer

I dont rem


goatsareus said:


> If I could figure out how to PM you, I would. Do you still have my Taos, New Mexico address?


I dont remeber your real name. I used to put HT screen names in my UPS address book, but yours isnt in there either.


----------



## Chris

goatsareus said:


> If I could figure out how to PM you, I would. Do you still have my Taos, New Mexico address?


If you replace "private message" with conversation, it will work in the same manner. "send a private message" is the same as "Start a new conversation"


----------



## michiganfarmer

Chris said:


> If you replace "private message" with conversation, it will work in the same manner. "send a private message" is the same as "Start a new conversation"


I just figured this out myself.


----------



## TedH71

I sent in an order via Paypal. I wasn't aware maple syrup collecting was done in the winter? I always thought it was done in the early spring? We have TONS of maple trees here. Have no idea whether there are better types of maple trees for syrup collecting.


----------



## michiganfarmer

TedH71 said:


> I sent in an order via Paypal. I wasn't aware maple syrup collecting was done in the winter? I always thought it was done in the early spring? We have TONS of maple trees here. Have no idea whether there are better types of maple trees for syrup collecting.


I reieved the order, and am shiping your syrup this morning. 
Maple sap is collected in late winter/early spring when night time temps are freezing, and day time temps are in the high 40s. Usually between the end of february, and the middle of April. All maples produce sugar. There are a couple differetn names for each kind of maple. I cant keep track of them. Im not even an expert at identifying maples. I identify trees that are obviously not maples, and tap everything els. Beech, cherry, iron wood, elm, poplar are all distinctly different looking.


----------



## copperhead46

michiganfarmer said:


> Gallons are $45, Half gallons $25, Quarts are $15, Pints are $9.
> One whole gallon, or 2 halves, or 3 quarts, or 5 pints will fit in a post office flat rate box that costs $14 to ship. I have a box that will hold 4 whole gallons and costs about $42 to ship with UPS.
> 
> You can paypal me at [email protected] or you can write a check to me: Max Lown, and mail it to my sharpening shop: Professional tool, 1220 woodmere ave, suite B, traverse city, MI 49686
> 
> You can also call me at Pro tool 7am-5pm, mon- fri, eastern time. 231-941-8003. I will take a credit card over the phone.


Max...
I just paypaled $59.00 for 5 pints. I put my address and name in the notes.


----------



## michiganfarmer

copperhead46 said:


> Max...
> I just paypaled $59.00 for 5 pints. I put my address and name in the notes.


Got it. THank you


----------



## tiffanysgallery

I just ordered Monday & my order came today! Thanks for getting it to me so quickly, and before Thanksgiving. I love how it looks in my kitchen and I can't wait to try! Thanks again.


----------



## copperhead46

Got the syrup, my husband has already ask me about getting more, he loved the little jugs it came in!! Thank you so much


----------



## rickpaul

..For some reason, my computer won`t let me use your e address.
I would like to buy some of your syrup, how do i go about it ? I see your prices so know Them; Thanks a lot...........rick


----------



## ed/La

Any syrup left? I could use a gallon or two


----------



## michiganfarmer

ed/La said:


> Any syrup left? I could use a gallon or two


I just started making more. I have plenty


----------



## michiganfarmer

rickpaul said:


> ..For some reason, my computer won`t let me use your e address.
> I would like to buy some of your syrup, how do i go about it ? I see your prices so know Them; Thanks a lot...........rick


Im sorry I didnt see the email notification of your post. I have a website. You can order from there. lownfamilymaplesyrup.com. Or you can call my sharpening shop mon-fri- 7-5. I can take your order over the phone. 231-941-8003. My name is Max


----------



## CIW

Max, I just wanted to let you know how pleased my family is with your syrup. You must fire your syrup house with wood. When I taste it, there are undertones of wood smoke that flatters the maple flavor. And brings a uniqueness to your product. We'll be coming back.
My wife says some for Christmas gifts.


----------



## michiganfarmer

ed/La said:


> Any syrup left? I could use a gallon or two


Yes, and I have begun making more


----------



## michiganfarmer

CIW said:


> Max, I just wanted to let you know how pleased my family is with your syrup. You must fire your syrup house with wood. When I taste it, there are undertones of wood smoke that flatters the maple flavor. And brings a uniqueness to your product. We'll be coming back.
> My wife says some for Christmas gifts.


IM glad you enjoy it. I really love making it


----------



## ed/La

michiganfarmer said:


> Yes, and I have begun making more


I placed my order. Thanks.


----------



## michiganfarmer

ed/La said:


> I placed my order. Thanks.


I see the notification in my email. I appreciate it. I will get it shipped


----------



## goatsareus

Hey Max. I need four gallons. It looks like that will be $222, is that correct? As usual I will put a check in the mail....Thanks!!!


----------



## michiganfarmer

goatsareus said:


> Hey Max. I need four gallons. It looks like that will be $222, is that correct? As usual I will put a check in the mail....Thanks!!!


SHipping is a little higher. Better add another 10 bucks. Can you send a note with your name and address? I thought I had you in my address book. I cant find your address.


----------



## goatsareus

Gotcha ya. The check will go out in today's mail.


----------



## nduetime

Just ordered two half gallons. I cannot remember how long we have been buyng your syrup, but I cannot imagine getting it any where else. We will be getting more for gifts.


----------



## michiganfarmer

nduetime said:


> Just ordered two half gallons. I cannot remember how long we have been buyng your syrup, but I cannot imagine getting it any where else. We will be getting more for gifts.


I appreciate it. I see the paypal. Ill get you syrup in the mail teusday


----------



## michiganfarmer

goatsareus said:


> Gotcha ya. The check will go out in today's mail.


I got your check yesterday, Your syrup is boxed up. I txt the mailman. He is going to pick it up today


----------



## goatsareus

Thank you. I received the 4 gallons today. The shipping was $54.60. I'll send you $2.60 to cover the shipping costs.


----------



## michiganfarmer

goatsareus said:


> Thank you. I received the 4 gallons today. The shipping was $54.60. I'll send you $2.60 to cover the shipping costs.


Dont worry about the 2.60


----------



## goatsareus

Too late, I already sent it..LOL


----------



## michiganfarmer

goatsareus said:


> Too late, I already sent it..LOL


haha. Thank you


----------



## Traci Ann

I am wanting to purchase 4 gallons. We are in Bolivar, MO. Can I get a total on that so I can get it ordered by Friday night?


----------



## michiganfarmer

Traci Ann said:


> I am wanting to purchase 4 gallons. We are in Bolivar, MO. Can I get a total on that so I can get it ordered by Friday night?


Yes maam. $236


----------



## Traci Ann

Sent and I cannot wait!! I made the teen boys promise NOT to devour it


----------



## michiganfarmer

Traci Ann said:


> Sent and I cannot wait!! I made the teen boys promise NOT to devour it


I did not anticipate such a quick payment. I do all my syrup shipping from my sharpening business in town. I keep syrup here all the time. I sold the 4 whole gallons I had here, and forgot to bring more thing morning. I will bring it monday morning and ship it.


----------



## Traci Ann

Sounds great!! You are fine with the delay. I, myself, am SUPER excited!! I see waffles in my future!! YUM!!


----------



## Wanda

michiganfarmer said:


> Gallons are $45, Half gallons $25, Quarts are $15, Pints are $9.
> One whole gallon, or 2 halves, or 3 quarts, or 5 pints will fit in a post office flat rate box that costs $14 to ship. I have a box that will hold 4 whole gallons and costs about $42 to ship with UPS.
> 
> You can paypal me at [email protected] or you can write a check to me: Max Lown, and mail it to my sharpening shop: Professional tool, 1220 woodmere ave, suite B, traverse city, MI 49686
> 
> You can also call me at Pro tool 7am-5pm, mon- fri, eastern time. 231-941-8003. I will take a credit card over the phone.


 Bumping for a person looking for syrup.


----------



## Patches

Max, do you have syrup available now? I am wanting to get some from you. Thanks!!


----------



## Miss Kay

Any left for the holidays?


----------



## Cabin Fever

Miss Kay said:


> Any left for the holidays?


We order maple syrup from Max all year long. I am willing to bet he has some to sell.


----------



## michiganfarmer

Miss Kay said:


> Any left for the holidays?


I have lots. My website has prices, and buying buttons lownfamilymaplesyrup.com


----------

